# My tank



## Sion Griffin (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi. I just had a silver bala shark died due to his fins being shredded to pieces - i believe it had a disease which causes the fishes fins to rot. i have also have another 12cm silver bala shark, a 20cm black ghost knife fish, and a spotted gar, about 11cm long. i recently noticed a few cuts in the back of the aligator gars tail - a bit like the bala shark that died before. i know partly its because of the black ghost knife fish (which constantly nips the tails of other fish), but should i change the water, and should i add any medication to it to cure the disease? 
- the knife fish and the other bala shark seems fine - just the gar.
thanks


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

To be honest with you, you should try to be controlling the cause, not the effects so much. If your ghost knife is always nipping, maybe he should be given a separate tank or sold. A fish usually doesn't just pop up with fin rot in a healthy, established tank, unless something is shredding its fins or it's stressed. (Stress caused by being nipped all the time, bad water quality, overfeeding, etc.) 
The actual root problem needs to be corrected or else treatments will only slow down the death of your fish. No fish will just live forever if it's being bothered and injured constantly.
However, in the meantime, do a 20% water change and maybe add some melafix to actually help the fins heal.


----------

